# Art Vista is Here



## Hans Adamson (Sep 23, 2004)

Hello my friends,

This place looks promising! I am delighted to see so many familiar faces here already. Of course, I look forward to making new acquaintances as well. 

Thanks Frederick, for creating this place!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome to V.I., Hans!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey,

who is this guy?


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 23, 2004)

> Hey,
> who is this guy?



It's the new guy...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi Hans,

happy to see you here as well :wink:


----------



## Edgen (Sep 23, 2004)

Hello there Hans! Welcome 

/j


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Hans - great having you here.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey Hans - Welcome to V.I.! See you around the forums!


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Sep 24, 2004)

Buenos.. diaz/noches!

Welcome to the forum Hans


----------

